# Sony HT-CT150 soundbar with new TV



## kah5683 (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally got a new TV where it has the apps to choose Disney+, Prime Video, Netflix, etc, in addition to my cable.

Trying to set up my Sony HT-CT150 soundbar. Got it working for cable, but when I select one of the apps, like Prime Video, I see the picture, but still hear the audio for the cable. If I turn down the soundbar to 0 or turn off, then turn up the volume on the TV speakers, I hear the volume for the apps, but that isn't ideal.

On my subwoofer and remote, I can change from sat/cable to TV to BD, etc. I tried changing to TV, but that doesn't work.

Originally, I had the HDMI cable only connected from the TV to the HDMI out on subwoofer, with the cable box and bluray connected to the subwoofer of the soundbar through HDMI inputs and the cable works fine. I thought maybe I needed to add the optical cable back in from the TV to the subwoofer, but that didn't help.

I have included pics of the directions in the manual for the soundbar and the TV.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kah5683 (Sep 18, 2010)

So, I fooled around with some of the settings on the TV. Now, the sound works for both. Switched back and forth between cable and Netflix/Disney+/Prime TV and all seem to work. They all work under the "TV" setting with the soundbar, even cable, which switched from sat/cable setting. I guess I shouldn't second guess.


----------

